# Ever heard or a 2004 2500HD OCC Conversion?



## brianbora1 (Nov 28, 2005)

I came across a 2004 Silverado 2500HD with Orange County Choppers logos. It has one on each side above the 2500HD emblem and all the leather seats have the Logo embroidered into them! Truck has a lift and has aftermarket wheels and tires? Anyone ever seen something like this? If so any pictures, and what is the value, if any different? Any info would greatly be appreciated!


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

OCC is not the same without Jr and Vinny. PJD makes much nicer bikes these days. 

That show got too big too fast. The days of when they made the Black Widow and Fire bike were the best. That's when the show was about building the bikes. Now it's a little bit of bike building with soap opera chick drama crap. I really don't care about Mikey's art being 1/4 of each show either, but I wish him success. 

I'm looking forward to the 3 way build off with Jesse James.


----------



## brianbora1 (Nov 28, 2005)

Ok thanks for telling me about the shows! I was asking about the truck? Lol


----------



## djagusch (Oct 15, 2007)

Most likely a vehicle conversion company (regency, waldoch, southern comfort, etc) made it or a local company.  The discription you are giving is pretty common for their work, most likely OCC gave the ok (got a cut) for the logo's. Lift kit, wheels, seat covers, and logo's don't cost a ton but new retail on the dealers lot I bet they asked for 10K over retail. Remember though in 2004 the economy was much different so I wouldn't give it too much value now. Also think about how that vehicle was driven by the first owner (which needs the attention to have such a truck).


----------



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

If memory is correct, and the check is in the mail, and......

Before the economy went down the toilet and people couldn't't wait to pay $60,000 and up for a OCC bike Sr and or Jr decided to sell OCC custom Ford pickups.

These basically Ford pu's done up with bolt on accessories and OCC logos similar to what Ford dealers do with their Harley Davidson edition pu's.

I guess OCC did both Fords and GM's.

To me not worth anything extra. I would not pay more because Ford put Harley on the side of the truck, or OCC put their name either.

Would you?

No added value.


----------



## djagusch (Oct 15, 2007)

I fogot to mention. Some lift kits for Chevy (rancho don't know about others) cut part of the front diff case off to turn it to correct driveline angles. They put a bracket in but it still can't be put to stock without buying a new diff.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

djagusch;1353035 said:


> I fogot to mention. Some lift kits for Chevy (rancho don't know about others) cut part of the front diff case off to turn it to correct driveline angles. They put a bracket in but it still can't be put to stock without buying a new diff.


thats incorect info there as most people dont know about the lift kit companys offering a back to stock kit that gives you a new bracket to bolt on with longer bolts for the diff ear to be put back in its place and NOT have to buy a new diff housing.

hope this helps someone out later on.

and i just did this last week on a truck guy waned back to stock for resale value back in the truck over the lifted value.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I'm sure they are cool trucks (never seen one), but why would you pay that much just to advertise for them? It's the same thing as the Harley F-series trucks.


----------



## djagusch (Oct 15, 2007)

sweetk30;1353051 said:


> thats incorect info there as most people dont know about the lift kit companys offering a back to stock kit that gives you a new bracket to bolt on with longer bolts for the diff ear to be put back in its place and NOT have to buy a new diff housing.
> 
> hope this helps someone out later on.
> 
> and i just did this last week on a truck guy waned back to stock for resale value back in the truck over the lifted value.


Just putting a metal bracket on a diff doesn't make it stock. That diff is not stock after the ear is cut off.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Splitting hairs? ^^^^^^^


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

got-h2o;1356230 said:


> Splitting hairs? ^^^^^^^


x2 on this .

guy above wants 100% stock then he needs a new frame. as you cut off a crossmember bracket also and back to stock kit gives you a section to weld on or bolt on dep on style of kit.

and if you wana buy a whole new diff go for it and dont get sticker shock.

just posting info for others to know its out there and can be put back to stock style suspension fairly easy.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Agreed........by most of us referring to "stock" we mean stock height. And the replacement bracket is just as strong. I don't see the negative side of putting a lifted truck back to "stock". I lift them, not lower them back down to stock height......but to each his own, its very possible, and safely so.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

And to the OP.........why are you asking us for pics? You saw it with your own eyes! Where are the pics for us to see!?!?


----------



## brianbora1 (Nov 28, 2005)

Wanted to see another one! It was at a local dealership! Basic looking 2500hd with the extra badges! Leather with occ logos sewn in! Not a great looking truck! Basically stock other then lift with different tires/wheels. I went to see to get some pictures, not there now.


----------



## brianbora1 (Nov 28, 2005)

*Here are some pictures!*

79,+++ miles and they were asking 18,999. Not anything I would be interested in! Just out looking. I just noticed that they removed the OCC logos above the 2500hd emblem!


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

$19k for that? The wheels are ugly and that exhaust appears to be quite hack. It used to be a nice truck.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

man thats sick lookin.

exaust lookin funnky is from the 3" body lift. note tow hooks out of bumper holes and gap between box and frame. also gap under rocker to running boards. installed a lot of body lifts and thats a 3" body lift on that thing.

it does look tossed together options that just dont work for each other and make the whole thing sick.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

According to the door badges, that's not even an HD. That truck is a hacked together POS.


----------



## brianbora1 (Nov 28, 2005)

That's what I feel also! It keeps re-appearing!


----------



## Laszlo Almasi (Feb 11, 2006)

And that interior. WTF is that? Looks like puke there too.


----------



## brianbora1 (Nov 28, 2005)

What's sad is there is someone out there thinking it is an awesome find! Lol


----------



## Laszlo Almasi (Feb 11, 2006)

brianbora1;1361011 said:


> What's sad is there is someone out there thinking it is an awesome find! Lol


LMAO...I agree!


----------



## NickT (Feb 1, 2011)

I would like to see PJD put OCC in the sh** can!!


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

At least the Ford HD trucks are well put together/thought out trim level's of the truck. They don't just use stick on carbon fiber on the interior, its a complete package offered through Ford not an aftermarket company.

Also, the HD trucks do have a higher resale value than non HD trucks, but are pretty much in line with the Lariat/King Ranch trim levels.


----------

